# Need prayers for my granddaughter, Piper



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

She has been sick for several days now with what they thought was a UTI. She is 2 y.o. Anyway, the antibiotics (even given two injections) are not working and the doctor is concerned. He drew blood yesterday and we are praying it shows what is going on. She isn't hardly eating and my daughter is getting liquid in her with a dropper. On top of that her brother (my only grandson), Cannon, got an ear infection. He is doing better. My daughter is exhausted at this point, but continues to be the wonderful mom she is without much sleep! Thank you all!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm really sorry to hear your granddaughter is having problems. I hope the doctor figures out what's going on soon. 
Prayers and hugs to Piper, your daughter and you. 
Let us know how she's doing. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:grouphug: Donna HUGS to you and your grandchildren. And for those moms like your daughter who keep giving all they can for the well being of their kids..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Donna - I'm so sorry about Piper. I hope they can find out what's wrong. I also hope that she's getting enough fluids. Two years old is pretty big to get dropper hydration. Is it pedialyte? I'm praying she gets better soon. Keep us informed. rayer:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww...bless your daughter's heart! I hope the doctors can find what your granddaughter has soon. We'll keep all of them in our prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are thinking about little Piper at our house---asking God to send healing angels to her and her brother---and some sleep to her mom! 
There is a lot I miss about having little ones---this is not one of them! 
Sending you love too---grandmothers suffer when families are sick!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so orry your dear little granddaughter is haveing such a time. Will be praying that the Drs can pinpoint the cause of her problems quickly. Often it's just a matter of determining the 'right' antibiotic.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

No news from the doctor so hopefully no news is good news.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Praying for both your grandchildren and your daughter.

Bless them all and hugs to you


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I will keep Piper and family in my prayers. I hope they both get well very soon.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm adding my prayers to all the others. I know how exhausting it is to have sick children-- hope you find out that whatever is wrong with Piper is a quick and easy cure.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Bloodwork came back fine so it is still a mystery. She does seem a bit better, but now is coughing badly. Dr. said to keep check on cough and if it sounds worse, call him immediately. Will keep you all posted. Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sending lots of prayers (((hugs)))


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Donna, I'm so sorry to hear your grand daughter is sick! Hope she feels all better soon!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like the flu to me with the cough now and if so it's viral and antibiotics won't work. Maybe they need to give an anti-viral. Sending prayers to little Piper. How's her brother doing, Donna?


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Susan -- Dr. also gave her Tamiflu when she first went in. Heather is thinking it must be the flu....praying the rest of the family doesn't get it. They all had flu shots so this was a surprise. Cannon is doing much better with his antiobiotic.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

munchkn8835 said:


> Susan -- Dr. also gave her Tamiflu when she first went in. Heather is thinking it must be the flu....praying the rest of the family doesn't get it. They all had flu shots so this was a surprise. Cannon is doing much better with his antiobiotic.


Ugh. They do say there are different strains of flu so that might be it. Hoping she gets better soon. It's so hard when they're that age and miserable. Sending more prayers.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow praying for piper that she continues to get better soon , so sad when they r sick


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying your granddaughter gets well soon.


----------

